# Anyone have a Klein Reve-X ?



## redtrkdriver (Sep 10, 2005)

And what do you think of it. I am considering getting one. Any thoughts good or bad would be appreciated. Thanks in advance.

Mark
Have a nice ride today!


----------



## djgonzo (Sep 14, 2005)

I have the Aura V and rode the Reve X when I bought the prior. The bikes have the same frame, but the Reve has the new shock which connects to the seat stays. I didn't notice much of a difference between the two during the brief test ride and the Reve X has ultegra I believe instead of 105.

Regardless I think you'll love it. Klein builds great bikes, the quality is superb! The handling has to be my favorite quality but it's also fast as hell and climbs excellent. On my commute to and from work I have down hills where I hit 45mph+, take corners at 25mph+ and climb hills with double digit grading and the bike is a joy through all of it.


----------



## varoadie (Feb 4, 2005)

Klein's are great bikes, you see them all over London, not so much here. I have a New Q-Pro and it is a sweet ride, handles well, and goes fast. Also have other high end bikes but this one remains one of my favorites. I do mostly 20-30 mile rides and occasional Centuries and it's great. Personally I prefer no suspension on a road bike but you may have a use for that feature. I did ride one this Summer and it was nice but I didn't have time to test it fully. I do like the 2006 color scheme. Did you try a Q Pro? Maybe you should before you make a final decision. Keep us posted!


----------



## djgonzo (Sep 14, 2005)

varoadie said:


> I do like the 2006 color scheme. Did you try a Q Pro? Maybe you should before you make a final decision. Keep us posted!


Word. I woulda done the same but I got a killer deal on my Aura V ($950 on closeout).


----------



## varoadie (Feb 4, 2005)

DJ, that's a decent deal on the bike. I hope Klein doesn't go under or lose the quality that they are noted for. Congrats again on the new ride.


----------



## djgonzo (Sep 14, 2005)

varoadie said:


> DJ, that's a decent deal on the bike. I hope Klein doesn't go under or lose the quality that they are noted for. Congrats again on the new ride.


My Aura V model was an 04 closeout so I think that's why I got such a good deal. As far as I can tell the quality is superb! In less than two months I have 700+ miles on the bike and have no complaints.


----------



## jblanch882 (Sep 15, 2005)

*Q-Pro Go*

I tried the Reve. But ended up getting an 05 Q-Pro w/ Campy Centaur. I have really enjoyed it so far. It climbs like crazy, descends like a mad man. If you can find a good deal. Go for it. I did a metric Century last weekend, it was a blast. I just really look forward to getting on this bike.


----------



## varoadie (Feb 4, 2005)

Jblanche any chance your last name is Blanchard? You got a great bike, I have one too an 05, got the V and upgraded the parts from another. One of the best bikes I have and those include an IF, Moots SL and Colnago C-40 and others!

Let me know about the name.


----------



## jblanch882 (Sep 15, 2005)

Yes it is Blanchard... Have we met? Sorry if I don't remember....


----------



## varoadie (Feb 4, 2005)

I know this isn't a geneaology board but my family are also Blanchard's originally from Lafayette La, Eunice La areas. It's just not that common of a name and have never run across one in cycling until now, and one that rides a Klein!. Where do you live? I'm in Va. Just curious. Take care and nice meeting you.


----------



## djgonzo (Sep 14, 2005)

jblanch882 said:


> I tried the Reve. But ended up getting an 05 Q-Pro w/ Campy Centaur. I have really enjoyed it so far. It climbs like crazy, descends like a mad man. If you can find a good deal. Go for it. I did a metric Century last weekend, it was a blast. I just really look forward to getting on this bike.


Ooooooh campy! I plan on upgrading my components to chorus in a year or two. Not that I have a problem with the 105 groupset (it's nice) I just love campy.

I completely agree with you, I look forward to getting on my bike everyday.


----------



## geog_dash (Oct 17, 2005)

I have a Klein Reve X. I can recommend it. Read on for details.

I ride for exercise. I started in college, on a steel framed Peugot UO10. Jogging took precedence after I graduated, although I continued cycling on various mountain bikes and a hybrid for transportation, weekend fun, and minor exercise. Knee complaints prompted me to get serious about cycling again. Hence the Klein.

I got it in March, have ridden two or three times a week since. Rides are 25 to 50 miles, averaging 16-18 mph. We just passed 2000 miles, mostly in horrible summer heat, and occassional rain. Needless to say, we don't have many hills in Oklahoma, although much of the scenery undulates. Even without tornadoes, the wind across the plains is like a fist.

My shopping criteria were: fast, efficient bike, although not necessarily an aggressive racer, made in U.S.A. (at least the big pieces), available at local LBS. I settled on the Klein because it looked fast, but with a few concessions to middle aged baby boomers who aren't as resilient as 20 years ago (me). I had some trepidation because Bicycling magazine covered it in their review issue, and although they spoke highly of the smooth ride, they found the front end twitchy. I took the plunge anyway because the suspension system intrigued me, especially given the horrible roads around here. I also wanted to give Campagnolo a try. Finally, the LBS had one in my size on the rack - a rare event given my 6'2" frame.

The bike is a joy to ride. I remember the old Peugot shuddered as if hit by a hammer when I crossed tiny cracks and seems. The Klein - with its elastomer "suspension" and carbon forks - glides over them without complaint. It's like a fat tire ride without the rolling resistance. I still feel the bumps, but the buzzing that gets so tedious on a long rides is essentially gone. Nonetheless, the bike is stiff and responsive. I mash it hard on hills. It takes everything I give. I mostly ride on the hoods, which works well with the compact frame and slightly shorter top tube, although the bike is plenty comfortable when I must crouch against the wind. I agree that it's twitchy, but not excessively. I've ridden the bike on dirt roads and grass. I can ride it no-hands (for short distances). Just remember, the "relaxed" geometry and comfort features do not make it a tour bike. You need to hang on, keep control, and pay attention to the road, same as with the Peugot or any road bike. The components are effective, reliable, and well chosen. The only upgrade has been from the mushy stock saddle to a Brooks Pro. Bicycling also said to expect some tweeking for a good ride. Also true, I have made lots of tiny adjustments, although I would attribute this more to the process of renewing my acquaintance with cycling.

I have had two problems. While practicing with the new bike in a parking lot, I fell and bent the derailleur hanger. The LBS managed to straighten it with some difficulty. Failure would have meant a $300 factory repair. IMO, falling over shouldn't mortally wound a bike. I don't think that's a problem with this model - that's just life with thin aluminum frames. The other problem was chronic squeeking in the elastomer spring. A good dollop of Judy Butter took care of that. Neither problem has been a show stopper.

Overall, I love the bike. Klein's reputation for aesthetics and workmanship are well born out. Sometimes I just sit on the garage floor and look at it, and that's just the prelude to a consistently great ride. If you want a bike that goes fast without testing your pain tolerance, you won't regret owning one of these beautiful machines.

Sorry if this review is too late. I thought it worthwhile anyway, since reviews of this model seem few and far between. Buzz me or post if you still have questions.

See you out there,
Gordon


----------



## nhiker (Apr 4, 2008)

*Klein Reve*

I also just purchased a Reve X! I am a 49 y old converted Mtnbkr and my old roadbike was an old 1990 Univega steel frame. This was a dependable ride with which I put 2 years of heavey riding on. But this year I decided to make the move on a new rig. So I picked up a left over Reve and it is wouderful! This thing is like going from a 70 Pinto to a Porsche targa. Smooth as glass, quiet, quick acceleration and very nice hill climber. Well wourth the money so far.


----------



## cyclust (Sep 8, 2004)

I've owned several Kleins in the past and am sorry to see them slowly going the way of downtube shifters. They have always been fine bikes, but Trek never seemed all that interested in keeping them state of the art, what with their own agenda in the OCLV stuff, and with aluminum bikes dying out due to the craze in carbon, I'm afraid the Klein's days are numbered. Maybe Gary Klein can buy his old company name back and do as Cannondale has done, transition to carbon. I'd love to see a bike like Cdale's System Six with a Klein paint job! My last Klein was an 01 Q carbon pro with Campt Record. A nasty divorced forced me to sell it and man I wish I had it back. Hopefullt Trek will either pump some lifeblood into the great Klein name or be kind enough to sell it to someone who can revitalize the company and make some competetive bikes. If that happens, I'll be first in line to lay down some serious coin for a full carbon Klein


----------



## gtwnu (Jun 21, 2006)

Klein is still pretty popular in Europe and Asia. Klein does have a full carbon frame. 

Check out the '07 catalog. it is called the Q Elite.

http://www.kleinbikes.com/


----------



## cyclust (Sep 8, 2004)

Well, I stand corrected. So Klein is making a carbon bike... I looked at the catalog, and it does bear a strong resemblance to the old Trk OCLV line. Does anybody know much about this bike? I sure hope Trek didn't just use thier old molds from the Trek bikes just to give Klein a carbon bike.


----------

